

Ask HN: What are some trustworthy Domain Registrars? - madmaze

I have been looking around for a trustworthy Domain Registrar that provides Whois anonymization. 
After a few hours of research I have come to the conclusion that the majority of reviews available on &lt;popular search engine&gt; are very biased either for or against. It&#x27;s hard to distil the truth out of these.<p>So does HN have any recommendations?<p>Edit:
I am looking for a provider that has a powerful&#x2F;clean interface, provides whois protection and has high reliability.
======
subsection1h
I've used Name.com for years. Their interface is clean and they offer domain
privacy for free when using their coupon.[1] Unfortunately, I wouldn't
describe the company as trustworthy for two reasons.

First, Name.com was hacked[2] in May of 2013 and they weren't transparent
about it. I learned more about the hack from the attackers[3] than Name.com.

Second, Name.com displays advertisements on parked domains for which the
domain registrant may be held criminally liable.[4][5] None of my domains are
parked at Name.com, so this isn't an issue for me, but I still hold it against
them.

[1]
[http://www.retailmenot.com/view/name.com](http://www.retailmenot.com/view/name.com)

[2] [http://www.name.com/blog/general/2013/05/we-got-
hacked/](http://www.name.com/blog/general/2013/05/we-got-hacked/)

[3]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=HTP+Zine+5](https://www.google.com/search?q=HTP+Zine+5)

[4] [http://nathanhammond.com/namedotcom-another-unscrupulous-
reg...](http://nathanhammond.com/namedotcom-another-unscrupulous-registrar)

[5]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2443710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2443710)

------
tjr
What are your criteria for trust?

I've been using Namecheap for several years after seeing it recommended
repeatedly on HN. No problems that I have identified.

~~~
madmaze
I am looking for a reliable provider, which a good interface allowing me to
change subdomains quickly and easily.

~~~
subsection1h
What do you mean by reliable? Good DNS performance?

------
matthewshalda
I recommend Hover.

[http://www.hover.com/](http://www.hover.com/)

------
cyberviewer
I am using [http://www.gandi.net](http://www.gandi.net)

------
talles
Have you had any experience with another provider or are you a first timer?

~~~
madmaze
I've dealt with Godaddy and Dreamhost. I am trying to consolidate away from
both.

------
wikiwatchme
Anyone except GoDaddy

~~~
talles
There are (perhaps literally) hundreds of reasons to not use godaddy. But why
exactly aren't they _trustworthy_?

